# Nice D5 Review



## brianftpc (Apr 13, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uHWVBLuaLg

Really makes you appreciate DPAF


----------



## Click (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## d (Apr 13, 2016)

A fairly thorough and entertaining review. Thanks for posting the link!

d.


----------



## Besisika (Apr 14, 2016)

The philosophy behind this camera is still mystery to me. Time will tell.
I like how he washed it in the "river" though - literally like shoes.


----------

